# Tiny snails!!



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

where did all these TINY snails come from? my water source when changing waters or some crazy bacteria?

hazardous?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i have seen these. i never had then but i see them at some lps.

they have came home with me before somehow in the bag with fish. all you need is one and boom 100's ! some kinda fish eat them so you could get some of those if its not in your p tank other wise i dont know how to get rid of them. i think they are neet but yes i never had them so... good luck!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

i just did a 40% water change and siphoned/snatched every snail i could find... hopefully that will solve it


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

they lay eggs on the filter so you may want to change it and keep doing small water changes each day


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

rufus said:


> they lay eggs on the filter so you may want to change it and keep doing small water changes each day


 sweet info. thanks rufus... god i love this site


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

its caused because you carried some snail eggs from your drfitwood or plants. A nice loach will get rid of them!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

dude kreth i have the same problem also , i got one snail on purpose for cleaning duties, then a month later WAMMO now i got like 43 i counted oonce and im sure thers like a million more i havent seen , look at it this way ,

more snails = more eaten up chunkies of food and algea ,

im thinkin about gettim some laoches to take care of some of em tho


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> its caused because you carried some snail eggs from your drfitwood or plants. A nice loach will get rid of them!


I agree!!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

a loach? SOundslike it would work.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

I would never get a snail,they are A-sexual or something so that means they can produce offspring just by themselves,..although i could be wrong


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Another quick way to get rid of some of them is to drop a cucumber or another piece of a vegetable into your water for a few hours, they tend to gang up on the piece and you can just pull them out. Its not a failsafe way to remove all of them but a large group of them will collect on it.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I had a problem with those once when I bought some plants from petsmart.


----------

